# People Magazine - Pressure to be thin



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 2, 2006)

God, I'm so glad this is finally becoming an issue that isn't just shoved to the back anymore. It seems it's getting people more concerned this year, more than any other. I was on style.com the other day, looking at the new Fall collections, and it struck me how awful the models looked with their sunken faces and knobby knees and shoulders. Models used to be a sort of standard of beauty (back in Christy Turlington, Cindy Crawford, Linda Evangelista, and Naomi Campbell's days), now they make me think of those horrible photos of concentration camp victims.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree- It's great that the world is finally starting to address this as an issue. The media puts such high standards on everyone, and it really is effecting our society! Soo many young girls are developing eating disorders..what these celebs and models need to do is help portray a healthy body image.


----------



## sm91396 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wonder what these girls see when they look in the mirror???


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

I know VH1 had a special a while ago about Hollywood needing to get out of the "thin is in" stage... There's a lot more positive role models these days though at the same time for women with more "girth" to them.


----------



## NYchic (Oct 4, 2006)

I have that magazine.

But honestly I think all those magazines that have articles on the dangers of being thin are totally hypocrites. Because on 2 or 3 of its pages, they will have that article about being too skinny and on the other hand, they have really skinny models in their magazines modelign clothes. Like OK?


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sm91396* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder what these girls see when they look in the mirror??? Fat. Sad, but true.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Oct 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fat. Sad, but true. they see a fat girl!! Isnt that sad. I mean in a skinn a$$ girl is consider 'fat' does that mean we normal fit women are 'elephants'? Geeze


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2006)

Being thin is one thing, being skinny is another. Since when did it become a bad thing to have curves? Its not going to stop, even if people try to make others aware of the situation because certain images of whats perfect are just way too instilled in our society.


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Being thin is one thing, being skinny is another. Since when did it become a bad thing to have curves? Its not going to stop, even if people try to make others aware of the situation because certain images of whats perfect are just way too instilled in our society. Eventhough I'm glad this too-skinny issue is coming to the forefront, especially taking a closer look at the modeling industry, I don't think we as a people see that as the ideal. What I'm actually seeing more and more of are celebrities who embrace their fuller, feminine figures. I disagree that it won't stop and that the images are too instilled - ideal body images have always changed from decade to decade, and I'm sure it'll change again.


----------



## bond_girl (Oct 5, 2006)

i agree!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif God, I'm so glad this is finally becoming an issue that isn't just shoved to the back anymore. It seems it's getting people more concerned this year, more than any other. I was on style.com the other day, looking at the new Fall collections, and it struck me how awful the models looked with their sunken faces and knobby knees and shoulders. Models used to be a sort of standard of beauty (back in Christy Turlington, Cindy Crawford, Linda Evangelista, and Naomi Campbell's days), now they make me think of those horrible photos of concentration camp victims. Have to defenitely agree with you. These days women are more concerned on being skinny and dieting, than their careers and school, which is very distrubing. This is not healthy for the young little girls. Its really setting a bad example. The number of young teens with an eating disoder in America I think is 1 out of 3, which woah.


----------

